# Toy poodle seizure



## Daltron (Jan 12, 2021)

My 12 week old toy poodle has been shaking, uncoordinated, and has peed herself while laying down twice, and all of this happened once a fee weeks ago. Any ideas? Really worried and we are going to get her to the vet ASAP. thank you all!!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Hypoglycemia? Put sugar on her gums before taking to vet? Call before you go for advice.


----------



## Daltron (Jan 12, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Hypoglycemia? Put sugar on her gums before taking to vet? Call before you go for advice.


Any sugar or something like corn syrup or? Thanks!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

A syrup. I am not a vet, but hypoglycemia is a common and very serious concern with toy poodle puppies. Then CALL the VET.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

"shaking, uncoordinated, and has peed herself while laying down twice"
Doesn't sound like symptoms of an epileptic seizure to me. 
During a seizure they are COMPLETELY uncoordinated. Thrashing around on the floor.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That’s scary, especially with such a young poodle.  What did the vet say after the first time it happened? And does the breeder have any idea what could be going on?

This sounds like an emergency to me.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

*Hypoglycemia Requires Quick Intervention in Toy Breeds*

This is a sharp drop in blood sugar, usually fatal within hours. Rub corn syrup, maple syrup, on the gum or even a few squirts of sugar water if those aren't available. Do it now if you aren't at the vet. Recovery is quick if the pup isn't in a coma. Order a tube of Nutri-Cal in case it happens again. It's around $8 on chewy.com.






Here's a pup that looks like it might be too far gone b/c the idiot taking the video seemed to find the video more important than immediate intervention.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh gosh, @Vita. That was hard to watch.  Thankfully, the video description says she bounced back after quick intervention. It also makes a very good point, which is that very small breed puppies should have food available overnight.

@Daltron, how is your puppy doing now?


----------



## milktea (Dec 21, 2020)

I saw an video of a standard poodle seizure on tiktok. The owner brought the dog to vet. The vet told her it is inherited epilepsy and there is no cure but medicine can help.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hoping to hear that your vet had some reassuring information 🙏


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Vita said:


> *Hypoglycemia Requires Quick Intervention in Toy Breeds*
> 
> This is a sharp drop in blood sugar, usually fatal within hours. Rub corn syrup, maple syrup, on the gum or even a few squirts of sugar water if those aren't available. Do it now if you aren't at the vet. Recovery is quick if the pup isn't in a coma. Order a tube of Nutri-Cal in case it happens again. It's around $8 on chewy.com.
> 
> ...


Which puppy do you think it may have been to late? Both are so a\sad and I think the second one was better that the first.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Olive Love said:


> Which puppy do you think it may have been to late?


The pup in the 2nd video appears to be a minute away from falling into a coma. Note that the person who took the video did not show the pup responding and recovering from the syrup. My thought is she waited too long but is it was too far gone and died, otherwise, why wouldn't she show it getting back up? Young pups respond nearly instantly to quick treatment, but they have to be able to swallow and digest it. Can't do that when their system has shut down and they're comatose.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

@Daltron - I hope your made it through.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Different kinds of seizures can be different. Not all dogs seizures look alike. My dog had terrible seizures from Frontline. I ended up being involved from a distance in a class action lawsuit.


----------

